# Step One Cherry Graining



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

These are the beginning steps of Graining several doors . The Cherry Wood in this home is furniture grade. Some of the most beautiful Cherry I have seen. I have to copy the Cherry in the kitchen and match some paneled doors... I first applied a pore layer with powdered pigments,then the first layer with Oil to create the design. after that an overglaze to give it more more depth. I should be able to get better pictures.



Michael Tust


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish you could set up a camera during one of these jobs :thumbsup:

I'm calling around my local area, finding anyone willing to teach me!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont know where you live, but you dont want to be taught by just "anyone in your area". Could be huge waste of time and money. Get taught by the best and you can do the work. Theres a lot of people out there that think they can grain.....they really cant.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Roadog said:


> I dont know where you live, but you dont want to be taught by just "anyone in your area". Could be huge waste of time and money. Get taught by the best and you can do the work. Theres a lot of people out there that think they can grain.....they really cant.


 
Thanks Roadog. That makes sense. Mom has a friend that's been a decorator for 40 years and has done lots of faux work. Can't get her to help me. Went up to SW and got a couple big names who do faux. Never could get a hold of either. So yeah I've gotten desperate and wanting anyone with the knowledge to show me but I need to be patient. Faux must be in big demand here cause one local big name paint contractor, I was told by SW, his business is mostly faux. Really want to find some one well known, even if they aren't local. Either go visit them and volunteer and learn. Getting frustrating when all I end up doing is sitting behind my computer screen and watch youtube videos of wood graining, metallic, venetian plaster, etc  I wanna get hands on experience.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PaintWork said:


> Wish you could set up a camera during one of these jobs :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm calling around my local area, finding anyone willing to teach me!


Paintwork
You may have to travel. If you do... Plane fare... hotel... meals...class fee..lost wages.... A five day class could cost a couple thousand dollars or so. where are you located? I know many differant teachers in the U.S. 


Michael Tust


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in west Texas. Sure y'all have heard on the news abou the thousands of acres burning over here  

Yeah I would love know of anyone around here. Thanks!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PaintWork said:


> I'm in west Texas. Sure y'all have heard on the news abou the thousands of acres burning over here
> 
> Yeah I would love know of anyone around here. Thanks!


Hmmmmm... Vigini Studio was in San Antonio but may no longer offer courses.... What exactly would you be interested in learning? Sometimes teachers travel if you can get a group of 4 or 6 to make it worth our wild. And if so do at least a 5 day class. It may depend what you can sell in your area to make money.Usually clients are somewhat familiar with wall glazes. I recommend choosing one subject first, then focusing on that and practicing until your work is at least satisfactory before you practice on someones home. Decorative painting is like strait painting in a sense ..... Meaning it takes time to produce satisfactory work as in any trade. Better to start out with a good reputation then a bad one. if you plan on learning Graining, I recommend getting trained in Oil as it is a superior outcome !.... Marble can be satisfactory in Acrylics.... Books are very helpful , but usually hands on is best. Spend the Money.... Get Good. You will get your money back .


Michael Tust


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I wanna learn wood graining and marble, yes. Also distressing and I wanna do metallics. Personally I love old world looks but man the wood grain you do is unreal!


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish you did videos Tust! 

I've been trying to find "The Life and Times of Ernest Dobson. Looks like ill have to order through amazon.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PaintWork said:


> I wanna learn wood graining and marble, yes. Also distressing and I wanna do metallics. Personally I love old world looks but man the wood grain you do is unreal!


Thank You for the compliment.....
If you could get at least 4 people for a 5 day class it would be worth a trip down there. My classes are about 10 hours a day , and several woods are completed. Many differant brushes... mediums...tools,are used.You can also have a say in some of the woods you wish to learn. I will be posting some of the panels for a class i am teaching in San Diego. I hope to have these soon as we have been very busy lately.

michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PaintWork said:


> Wish you did videos Tust!
> 
> I've been trying to find "The Life and Times of Ernest Dobson. Looks like ill have to order through amazon.


This is a tough book to get. Many Woods and Marbles covered,but not really a good how to book unless you have a fair amount of experience. Pictures are small and in black and white.


Michael Tust


----------

